# PIC OF YOUR SMARTWATCH WITH ANALOG WATCH FACE



## lvt

Please share your favorite analog watch face that you are currently using on your smartwatch.

I actually use a back & white analog watch face that I found interesting, it has the basic time telling, day-date and power reserve, just like a mechanical watch.

Most of all the black theme would help saving a bit of battery because on an AMOLED display the black pixels consume very little of battery.


----------



## Yukoner1

Or, you know, get a smartwatch that actually has real analog hands


----------



## Rocket1991

Most of them with analog face.


----------



## lvt




----------



## kramer5150




----------



## roddypeepa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

*roddypeepa*


----------



## kramer5150

Change things up a bit, lazy sunday afternoon.


----------



## lvt




----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> *roddypeepa*
> View attachment 15387963


Hey, fair's fair when people post counterfeit "Sinn" and "Citizen" watch faces.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, fair's fair when people post counterfeit "Sinn" and "Citizen" watch faces.


 That's not a watch face. So i sense some F2 disturbance in the force.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> That's not a watch face. So i sense some F2 disturbance in the force.


Fake branded faces on smartwatches are lazy-assed garbage.

It's literally a blank slate. Why not do something creative like most of the others already posted?


----------



## Rocket1991

Lack of talent, drive to provide similar experience... 
I have none of the branded crap all originals.
100% agree.
Dude posted his real Rolex likely thought it's smart. That i can't agree with either.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> Dude posted his real Rolex likely thought it's smart. That i can't agree with either.


Might be trolling, might be joking, might've simply seen this thread pop up in the "Recommended Reading" part of the new software. Eh, whatever.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## lvt

Tried this crazy theme today, it reminds me of some Swatch watches in the past.


----------



## Yukoner1




----------



## kramer5150

Heres a watch face I made... I was going for a timex weekender kind of look. I can change the color of the second hand. I wanted it to have an all black dial face background with white graphics to maximize contrast and legibility. I was also trying to hide the screen bezel.










This second one I can't take full credit for it. It was an open source collaboration. I changed the font to digital, added red graphics and changed it to 12Hr. Before you dismiss it entirely for this thread... there is a smooth-sweep seconds complication that traverses around the chapter ring... the little square thingie.


----------



## lvt

kramer5150 said:


> Heres a watch face I made... I was going for a timex weekender kind of look. I can change the color of the second hand. I wanted it to have an all black dial face background with white graphics to maximize contrast and legibility.


Very efficient.

Can you add a date window?


----------



## kramer5150

Yep... here is a small date window. I can position it anywhere on the dial, change color or font type & size too.

IIRC this is a font styled after Porsche. I liked it because it has a futuristic look but not too weird.


----------



## kramer5150

You just reminded me to mod that green dial... Some things on it I never liked.
Deleted the update #
Changed the wind speed to mph
Reduced the "Wind" font size
Moved the weather icon up a bit


----------



## lvt

I prefer the previous screen with green EL backlight.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Yukoner1 said:


> Or, you know, get a smartwatch that actually has real analog hands


----------



## oli77

This is a great idea for a thread. I will be posting pics of my Samsung watch. My beef though is that I like to have my AOD show me date, time and power. Are you guys posting pics of AOD or with the watch "awake"?


----------



## lvt

oli77 said:


> This is a great idea for a thread. I will be posting pics of my Samsung watch. My beef though is that I like to have my AOD show me date, time and power. Are you guys posting pics of AOD or with the watch "awake"?


I don't know how many AOD watch faces you have on your Samsung, but on my Huawei GT2 there only are 5. However for the regular watch faces there are about hundred.


----------



## lvt

Legibility %.


----------



## Yukoner1

Changed up the background.


----------



## kramer5150

oli77 said:


> This is a great idea for a thread. I will be posting pics of my Samsung watch. My beef though is that I like to have my AOD show me date, time and power. Are you guys posting pics of AOD or with the watch "awake"?


I post pics of the awake screen... thats always the more interesting one IMHO


----------



## kramer5150

lvt said:


> I prefer the previous screen with green EL backlight.


Actually the green color is the same, I just messed up the exposure settings on my camera on the second pic. So the image is blown out


----------



## kramer5150

flieger look

I just modded it to an all black (pixel off) background. It had a textured dial graphic that never really looked right.


----------



## oli77

Here is one i like.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

oli77 said:


> Here is one i like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed.

Apparently the high resolution and colorful screens allow all kinds of artistic fantasies.


----------



## kramer5150

oli77 said:


> Here is one i like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Nice... I was driving home 2 days ago and saw a late model Porsche with a Martini paint scheme... was a really cool throwback,/homage... reminded me of an old 935.


----------



## oli77

Same AOD. Nicely done.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## unclemexnyc

Surprised I haven't seen a Garmin yet...this one is an old school Fenix 5.


----------



## lvt

unclemexnyc said:


> Surprised I haven't seen a Garmin yet...this one is an old school Fenix 5.
> View attachment 15418498


So the heart rate sensor works through the Nato strap?


----------



## unclemexnyc

lvt said:


> So the heart rate sensor works through the Nato strap?


Yup!


----------



## kramer5150

Thats cool... Most HR sensors dont work unless they have direct contact to the arm.


----------



## jeff.morton.589

lvt said:


>


What watch is this please


----------



## lvt

jeff.morton.589 said:


> What watch is this please


Huawei GT2 Black version.


----------



## arquitron

EA Smartwatch 3 today sporting the Electro-Chron Bolt hands face...


----------



## hasto092

Love this watch face cos it's great for my eyes as they get worserer


----------



## lvt

Always On Display on my watch.


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt

Hybrid display.


----------



## lvt

Custom watch face.


----------



## Kjong




----------



## lvt

Patek Philips watch face.


----------



## BarracksSi

Checking out how the GMT/Zulu/UTC/24hr face changes the day/night divide on the bezel according to the sunrise/sunset at each city's latitude.

UTC:









Nome, Alaska:









Honolulu, Hawaii:









Current location (with the city abbreviation changed):


----------



## Lukas 80

Today in work with zero emission bus for USA 























I love my wife and my watch


----------



## flapsslatsup

unclemexnyc said:


> Surprised I haven't seen a Garmin yet...this one is an old school Fenix 5.
> 
> Here you go..Instinct.


----------



## flapsslatsup

And the pic


----------



## sorinp1

Actually mine has an analog face and the LCD comes alive only to display a notification or on request. This is Garmin vivomove HR and the monochrome display is located only in the bottom half.





  








garmin1.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Sep 17, 2020


----------



## lvt




----------



## Rammus




----------



## lvt

Ana-digit display for today.


----------



## lvt

Omega


----------



## pwnzor




----------



## lvt




----------



## Lukas 80

lvt said:


>


This "Breitling" looks like... No... no sorry mate I don't like it.

I love my wife and my watch


----------



## lvt

Lukas 80 said:


> This "Breitling" looks like... No... no sorry mate I don't like it.
> 
> I love my wife and my watch


No worry, I change several watch faces a day, it's my favorite activity while waiting the green light in the middle of an intersection


----------



## Lukas 80

lvt said:


> No worry, I change several watch faces a day, it's my favorite activity while waiting the green light in the middle of an intersection


   I'm not worried lvt just this is too simple for me. Omega seemaster looks good but this one... I don't know. Ancient says : De gustibus non disputantum est.  Peace  mate. 
Actually I wear this one.

I love my wife and my watch


----------



## lvt

Lukas 80 said:


> I'm not worried lvt just this is too simple for me. Omega seemaster looks good but this one... I don't know. Ancient says : De gustibus non disputantum est.  Peace  mate.
> Actually I wear this one.
> 
> I love my wife and my watch


I saw a very similar watch face like yours on the Huawei watch forum. Let's see if I can find it, they have like 3,000 watch faces and new watch faces pop up everyday.


----------



## Lukas 80

Actually i look at this one. 









I love my wife and my watch


----------



## lvt

Lukas 80 said:


> Actually i look at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my wife and my watch


There are many Tag watch faces but not that one.

I have this Tag face


----------



## Lukas 80

Something made special for me. From my friend from China 
One who know Netherlands will be laughing as hell. 























4 All.


----------



## lvt




----------



## Graneworm

Here's mine.



















































Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## kramer5150

Heres one of my favs..


----------



## lvt

kramer5150 said:


> Heres one of my favs..


Excellent legibility


----------



## kramer5150

lvt said:


> Excellent legibility


Yeah the lighting is really off on this pic. The face looks much better in person than this image. Its the Hamilton Khaki "Murph" edition from the movie Interstellar.


----------



## Peter_Nik

I prefer digital watchfaces, but sometimes use this very simple analog one:


----------



## drlagares

like the variations of these watches


----------



## kramer5150

Changed things up a bit for today.
This dial looked better on my old moto 360... IMHO


----------



## oli77

Today's look.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## kramer5150

Another fave dial...


----------



## kramer5150

Changed the strap to a better color match.


----------



## oli77

what app are you using to get these great looking faces?


----------



## kramer5150

I use watchmaker... I purchased a premium account 6 years ago for ~$5. TOTALLY worth every penny. I dont get to say that about smart watches too often but in this case its justified. Although it's not as good as it used to be back when they used Google+ as the host... honestly.

Here's another fave.


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

oli77 said:


> what app are you using to get these great looking faces?


What watch do you want to use?

@kramer5150 has suggested a good solution above. But if you have neither time nor passion with making your own watch faces, there are tons of pre-built watch faces ready to install.


----------



## oli77

Using Facer on my Galaxy (8E8D) and not seeing examples as great as that B&R, or Mont Blanc or Hamilton you guys recently posted.

Are you telling me that those are "home made"? I am afraid I do not have the time for making them.


----------



## kramer5150

Wachmaker is an on line community of open source program coders. So all the watch faces hosted there are user created and shared with the community. So they are "home made" but not by me, since I lack the programming and graphics skills. Some are fixed designs while others allow for customizations. I had facer for a while too, but prefer watchmaker slightly so thats the one I paid for. Here are a couple more. Note some of these are at least 6~7 years old and are no longer available. It's kind of hit and miss. I will surf the community for several weeks and not see anything interesting at all... then all of a sudden a flurry of good ones will pop up in waves.


----------



## kramer5150

Facer -VS- Watchmaker... from my perspective.
I guess the next logical question would be, why did I pay for a Watchmaker premium account 6 years ago and delete Facer? I found the watch face designs more appealing on WM. Even though there seemed to be less to chose from and the rate of development seemed at a much slower pace. It also just seemed like more of a collaborative community. Graphic design coders were posting highly technical how-to questions for things like shadowing, graphic texture, perspective scaling, surface reflectivity, animation / graphic motion. Really intensive graphic design concept / theory discussions would follow. In essence, how to replicate physical horology in a world of digital pixels. Theres also a real sense of people helping each other out. Some members would post "WIP" threads... work in progress, "Can someone help me out with...". That kind of thing.

Anyhow... here's a new pic for today, continuing along the military field watch theme.


----------



## bugeyed




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt

Still debating whether to remove the cyclop


----------



## slamwatch

lvt said:


> Tried this crazy theme today, it reminds me of some Swatch watches in the past.


This looks petty cool


----------



## lvt




----------



## HousePanther94

I'll soon be publishing some of my faces after I make some final adjustments and do some testing. Lmk what you think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugeyed

lvt said:


> Legibility %.


Why have digital & analogue time display? 
Edit: It was pointed out to me that the digital time is in 24hr format. That's useful & I get it now.


----------



## bugeyed




----------



## bugeyed




----------



## bugeyed




----------



## bugeyed

Sorry 'bout the focus.


----------



## BarracksSi

bugeyed said:


> Why have digital & analogue time display?


You ask that and then you post a series of fakes?


----------



## lvt

bugeyed said:


> Why have digital & analogue time display?


It's called hybrid display.


----------



## bugeyed

BarracksSi said:


> You ask that and then you post a series of fakes?


I don't know what you mean??? & what does that have to do with my question?


----------



## kramer5150

bugeyed said:


> Why have digital & analogue time display?


In this case its a 12 hour dial and the digital is showing 24 hour. I can see the practicality in that.
[EDIT]

Hey how do you like that honor GS pro? What cell phone are you using it with? Are you in north america? how is the accompanying cell phone app? Does our government continue to block Huawei for various functions?

There are some Amazon reviews stating open source faces are not downloadable in north america.. clearly from your pics thats not true.... correct?
thanks!! I might be getting one.


----------



## BarracksSi

bugeyed said:


> I don't know what you mean??? & what does that have to do with my question?


🤦‍♂️

Okay...
At least he's showing something original this time and it adds a little extra functionality. But you asked it like he's doing something wrong.

Then you proudly show us unoriginal faces cribbed from luxury brands, making you look like a poser.


----------



## bugeyed

BarracksSi said:


> 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Okay...
> At least he's showing something original this time and it adds a little extra functionality. But you asked it like he's doing something wrong.
> 
> Then you proudly show us unoriginal faces cribbed from luxury brands, making you look like a poser.


Sorry you see it that way. Have you also chastised those who have posted Rolex watch faces? I can see the usefulness for the 24hr display now. Thanks. Would be nice if the digital time could be set for an alternate time zone.


----------



## BarracksSi

bugeyed said:


> Have you also chastised those who have posted Rolex watch faces?


I've largely given up on it because it's like playing whack-a-mole, but this time it bugged me more than usual.


----------



## bugeyed

kramer5150 said:


> In this case its a 12 hour dial and the digital is showing 24 hour. I can see the practicality in that.
> [EDIT]
> 
> Hey how do you like that honor GS pro? What cell phone are you using it with? Are you in north america? how is the accompanying cell phone app? Does our government continue to block Huawei for various functions?
> 
> There are some Amazon reviews stating open source faces are not downloadable in north america.. clearly from your pics thats not true.... correct?
> thanks!! I might be getting one.


I love the GS Pro. Tried the Amazfit T-Rex & didn't like the way it sat on my wrist. I am using it with an iPhone, but have an Android tablet for watch face duties. I am in US, but I had someone set up a UK account & email address so I could access the EU watch face offerings. I think a US account may be crippled somewhat. You can also set up a China account for the free faces at Huawei. Since Huawei sold the Honor brand, I am hoping they open things up for the US. There are quite a few sources for watch faces if you have an Android device & use the modded Health app. *BTW *the GS Pro is the best looking of the ruggedized smart watches available IMO.
Cheers,
Kev


----------



## HousePanther94

bugeyed said:


> Sorry you see it that way. Have you also chastised those who have posted Rolex watch faces? I can see the usefulness for the 24hr display now. Thanks. Would be nice if the digital time could be set for an alternate time zone.


Everyone has their own opinion on that. Usually on the forums it's frowned upon if not a straight up rule violation. I personally don't care or judge but I understand that it's copyright infringement. Especially with the logos. I don't personally wear them but I have made a few for friends. I don't publish them! I prefer to make something inspired by a traditional watch but I won't take their logo or name. Although it's kinda neat that we can take an image of a dial and add hands and make it look pretty damn good. Still way better than a legitimate fake watch though. I'm sure this has been talked about before here but I'm not sure about the forum rules... They look good though and that's why it sucks. All the good designs were taken lol. There's not a whole lot of originality anymore. Like music 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HousePanther94

bugeyed said:


> I love the GS Pro. Tried the Amazfit T-Rex & didn't like the way it sat on my wrist. I am using it with an iPhone, but have an Android tablet for watch face duties. I am in US, but I had someone set up a UK account & email address so I could access the EU watch face offerings. I think a US account may be crippled somewhat. You can also set up a China account for the free faces at Huawei. Since Huawei sold the Honor brand, I am hoping they open things up for the US. There are quite a few sources for watch faces if you have an Android device & use the modded Health app. *BTW *the GS Pro is the best looking of the ruggedized smart watches available IMO.
> Cheers,
> Kev


I want to try the amazfit gtr? I think it's the gtr... I currently own a galaxy watch 3 (41mm silver) that's my favorite but I picked up a garmin vivoactive 3 and venu to try out. One of those will replace my fossil gen 5 e. I can't stand wear os at this time. Maybe in a few years it will be better...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1

Garmin vivomove HR - actual hour&minute hands, the digital display turns on on request (shaking/tapping/...)





  








garmin1.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Sep 17, 2020


----------



## kramer5150

HousePanther94 said:


> I want to try the amazfit gtr? I think it's the gtr... I currently own a galaxy watch 3 (41mm silver) that's my favorite but I picked up a garmin vivoactive 3 and venu to try out. One of those will replace my fossil gen 5 e. I can't stand wear os at this time. Maybe in a few years it will be better...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you get an amazfit, hopefully your experience with the cell phone app will be better than mine. The Zepp app update bricked my amazfit Stratos watch back on October. It freezes at the QR code scan in screen. Bummer, I really liked that watch for almost 2 years.


----------



## HousePanther94

kramer5150 said:


> If you get an amazfit, hopefully your experience with the cell phone app will be better than mine. The Zepp app update bricked my amazfit Stratos watch back on October. It freezes at the QR code scan in screen. Bummer, I really liked that watch for almost 2 years.


Yikes, never mind then lol. Also your username doesn't happen to imply you're a guitarist does it? Kramer guitars are an 80s masterpiece and the 5150 is the EVH dream!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugeyed

HousePanther94 said:


> Everyone has their own opinion on that. Usually on the forums it's frowned upon if not a straight up rule violation. I personally don't care or judge but I understand that it's copyright infringement. Especially with the logos. I don't personally wear them but I have made a few for friends. I don't publish them! I prefer to make something inspired by a traditional watch but I won't take their logo or name. Although it's kinda neat that we can take an image of a dial and add hands and make it look pretty damn good. Still way better than a legitimate fake watch though. I'm sure this has been talked about before here but I'm not sure about the forum rules... They look good though and that's why it sucks. All the good designs were taken lol. There's not a whole lot of originality anymore. Like music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind if the logo was not there & I'll probably remove them when I get time. They were chosen for their highly legible dial & big date.
Edit: Actually, when I think about it, it's better to leave the logo on a copy. That way you are giving due credit to the original designer. This only applies to smartwatch faces that will never be mistaken for the real watch & not for counterfeit watches that might fool some. 
Cheers,
Kev 
Cheers,
Kev


----------



## lvt




----------



## HousePanther94

lvt said:


>


Is that a gt2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

HousePanther94 said:


> Is that a gt2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir.


----------



## peagreen

lvt said:


> Please share your favorite analog watch face that you are currently using on your smartwatch.


















24h Watch Faces Android Wear 
from Play Store

I prefer 24 hour analogue watch faces to 12 hour types and within that group I prefer faces with noon at the top and midnight at the bottom. For discussions of the respective merits of those two types, please see the 24 hour watch forum elsewhere on this site.
This one gives times of sunrise and sunset, digital time, day, date, seconds and optionally the state of the watch's battery charge.
The light segment on the bright face and the arc on the dark face show the hours of daylight. 
The triangle is a pointer to the current time for instant awareness of whether it's morning, afternoon, evening, night (I used to work in 24/365¼ shift rotation and sometimes lost track).
From the app page in play store: "Please make sure whether you have Android Wear 5.0.1 installed on your watch."
The watch I have it on is a TicWatch PRO 3 GPS.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> View attachment 15662514
> View attachment 15662515
> 
> 24h Watch Faces Android Wear
> from Play Store
> 
> I prefer 24 hour analogue watch faces to 12 hour types and within that group I prefer faces with noon at the top and midnight at the bottom. For discussions of the respective merits of those two types, please see the 24 hour watch forum elsewhere on this site.
> This one gives times of sunrise and sunset, digital time, day, date, seconds and optionally the state of the watch's battery charge.
> The light segment on the bright face and the arc on the dark face show the hours of daylight.
> The triangle is a pointer to the current time for instant awareness of whether it's morning, afternoon, evening, night (I used to work in 24/365¼ shift rotation and sometimes lost track).
> From the app page in play store: "Please make sure whether you have Android Wear 5.0.1 installed on your watch."
> The watch I have it on is a TicWatch PRO 3 GPS.


I've liked 24hr faces, too, and they make the most sense to me with "noon" at the top like you say.

This is the closest that the AW has, where it shows the position of the sun as it travels through day and night. It adjusts the sunrise/sunset divide during the year, too. Weather conditions in top left; messages top right; date bottom right; weather temp bottom left.


----------



## Hasaf

I am more interested in the tracking and alarm features, So I am just using an OEM face.


----------



## lvt




----------



## HousePanther94

Hasaf said:


> I am more interested in the tracking and alarm features, So I am just using an OEM face.


I make faces and I still use stock faces sometimes. I love the stock gw3 faces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen

peagreen said:


> 24h Watch Faces Android Wear
> from Play Store


Great watch face. I like it a lot and was wearing it on my TicWatch for a few weeks. Today, due to a problem with the Mobvoi app I had to do a factory reset of the watch. Now the play store tells me this app is not compatible with my watch. :-(
Fortunately, a couple of hours later my watch offered to install the app and I now have it back. )


----------



## ugawino

Forgive the stupid question, but once you purchase a smart watch (looking at the 46mm Galaxy) you just get the Watchmaker or Facer app and all these dials are available to download? Is it really that easy?


----------



## Rocket1991

ugawino said:


> Forgive the stupid question, but once you purchase a smart watch (looking at the 46mm Galaxy) you just get the Watchmaker or Facer app and all these dials are available to download? Is it really that easy?


Yes. You can also design your own thing as easy.








Galaxy Watch for Tizen | Samsung Developers


The world runs on you.




developer.samsung.com


----------



## NJrider




----------



## myltz400




----------



## peagreen

ugawino said:


> Forgive the stupid question, but once you purchase a smart watch (looking at the 46mm Galaxy) you just get the Watchmaker or Facer app and all these dials are available to download? Is it really that easy?


I don't believe that is a stupid question. Check before paying for an app that it caters to (is compatible with) the OS that your watch is running on.


----------



## ugawino

peagreen said:


> I don't believe that is a stupid question. Check before paying for an app that it caters to (is compatible with) the OS that your watch is running on.


Thanks. Got the Facer app and I'm having a great time picking out dials. Some are obviously much better than others.


----------



## lvt




----------



## mark2828

Pepsi GMT


----------



## noodlenoggin




----------



## Brimstone

Not a ton of options for the Amazfit T-Rex Pro yet, but this is today:


----------



## lvt

Brimstone said:


> Not a ton of options for the Amazfit T-Rex Pro yet, but this is today:


I think some G-shock faces would be perfect for the watch's look.


----------



## Brimstone

lvt said:


> I think some G-shock faces would be perfect for the watch's look.


Someone made a Mudmaster face that looks pretty good, but it is only available for the T-Rex and not the T-Rex Pro yet.










Here is a pic of mine next to my Mudmaster:


----------



## lvt

Brimstone said:


> Someone made a Mudmaster face that looks pretty good, but it is only available for the T-Rex and not the T-Rex Pro yet.
> 
> View attachment 15843404
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of mine next to my Mudmaster:
> 
> View attachment 15843406


What is the difference between the two models? I don't know about Amazfit but my Huawei GT2 has exactly the same hardware as the GT2 Pro, therefore all the watch faces are compatible.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Brimstone

lvt said:


> What is the difference between the two models? I don't know about Amazfit but my Huawei GT2 has exactly the same hardware as the GT2 Pro, therefore all the watch faces are compatible.


No idea what the actual difference is that makes faces not be compatible. The watches are physically the same, but the Pro has higher WR rating and a lot more sports functions.


----------



## lvt




----------



## calicobg




----------



## ugawino

I much prefer digital dials on my Samsung. The Facer app has hundreds, if not thousands, of free dials.

But I can't wait to use this one come college football season! 😁


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin Fenix 6









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## randb

.










Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## calicobg




----------



## lvt

Back to the old style, original watch face, one of the rare face with a 24H hand that works with the watch's bezel.


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen

randb said:


> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


TicWatch PRO 3 GPS is a nice watch, but have you tried to use it for exercise tracking without bluetooth connection to your phone? It takes way too long IMO to get a satellite fix.


----------



## calicobg




----------



## peagreen

calicobg said:


> View attachment 16015469


That is quite nice! Can you provide provenance? (sauce)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## calicobg

peagreen said:


> That is quite nice! Can you provide provenance? (sauce)











USA Dollar Bill - Apps on Galaxy Store


We all love money, so why not have it on your watch! Grab this unique and never seen on the store watch face. Attrack money and have good thoughts and vibes every time you look at your watch. Si...




galaxy.store


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## ned-ludd

Samsung Gear S3 Classic with as-yet-unpublished face that reproduces a 1940s Waltham CDIA clock.


----------



## BarracksSi

Oh yeah — the new world timer face in watchOS 8:


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Dwijaya

After 10k Sunday with FR 935


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## rationaltime

In my opinion that is bad design. At least the hour markers 
should be located inside the digital displays.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## will_atl

Garmin Fenix 6 Ti


----------



## JettyBlack

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Garmin Fenix 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


What is this watchface called?


----------



## muwanto

*Open-SmartWatch Light Edition*
_Complications_: Analog watch, stop watch w/ seconds accuracy, spirit level
_Properties:_ Open Hardware, Open Software, 3D-Printed Case
_Water Resistance_: 0.0m/0.0bar, might be able to risk moderate sweating due to case construction
_Price: _No retail price as there is no retailer. Grey market maker prices are around $40 plus shipping though.
_Summary:_ Probably the whole thing is nothing to write home about except for the geek factor maybe, but the analog watch face does work nicely and that was the question, right?


----------



## Rocket1991

muwanto said:


> *Open-SmartWatch Light Edition*
> _Complications_: Analog watch, stop watch w/ seconds accuracy, spirit level
> _Properties:_ Open Hardware, Open Software, 3D-Printed Case
> _Water Resistance_: 0.0m/0.0bar, might be able to risk moderate sweating due to case construction
> _Price: _No retail price as there is no retailer. Grey market maker prices are around $40 plus shipping though.
> _Summary:_ Probably the whole thing is nothing to write home about except for the geek factor maybe, but the analog watch face does work nicely and that was the question, right?
> View attachment 16802874


It should be discarded on 0WR alone. But good to see people trying.


----------



## rationaltime

Analog reading display. Yes, that is the topic.

Open smart watch? I think that is all right.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> It should be discarded on 0WR alone. But good to see people trying.


“Trying”? Whoever made that thing didn’t try to do shyt.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> “Trying”? Whoever made that thing didn’t try to do shyt.


i been polite. First rule of working in the company you should be nice.
People who tell the truth don't last long. And their life is miserable.


----------



## rationaltime

Open source. You know what that means, right?
This is a do it yourself watch. Download some CAD
files and software. Buy some parts. 3D print a case.
Assemble your watch. You can be a smartwatch maker.
I guess if that is too complicated, buy the finished thing 
from someone who did. 

I think open source should be encouraged.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## wingfoot67

lvt said:


> Please share your favorite analog watch face that you are currently using on your smartwatch.
> 
> I actually use a back & white analog watch face that I found interesting, it has the basic time telling, day-date and power reserve, just like a mechanical watch.
> 
> Most of all the black theme would help saving a bit of battery because on an AMOLED display the black pixels consume very little of battery.













lvt said:


>


----------



## peagreen

Which watch is that?
Does it have the push button on the left or are you wearing it "upside down" with the watch face rotated 180°?


----------



## wingfoot67

peagreen said:


> Which watch is that?
> Does it have the push button on the left or are you wearing it "upside down" with the watch face rotated 180°?


It's a garmin vivoactive 3. Yes the software allows you customize the orientation. I use it for running and find it easier to use the button with it oriented this way.


----------



## Ron From Texas

FR255, OEM face.


----------



## Reid-watches

wingfoot67 said:


> It's a garmin vivoactive 3. Yes the software allows you customize the orientation. I use it for running and find it easier to use the button with it oriented this way.


Does the software cost any monthly fees or a one time fee?


----------



## Ron From Texas

Reid-watches said:


> Does the software cost any monthly fees or a one time fee?


Garmin software is generally no extra charge.


----------



## lvt

With the prices that Garmin charge for their watches, I think the software should be free.


----------



## randb

My own design. Watchmaker.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

randb said:


> My own design. Watchmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


That's very nice design, simple and useful.

Can you make the 12H marker a bit more distinctive, for example a double marker?


----------



## BarracksSi

I had been using California a lot --









but once watchOS 9 came out, I've pretty much always been using Metropolitan:










And this one I use with the focus set to Work (when I use my computer or iPhone to change Focus modes, the watch automatically switches to this face); keeps tabs on the weather and to-dos, and lets me quickly hit Shortcuts, Podcasts, and Workout to use on my commute:


----------



## lvt

Huawei Watch Fit classic.


----------



## sdiver68

Fenix 6s Pro, created by me:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rationaltime

sdiver68 said:


> Fenix 6s Pro, created by me:
> 
> View attachment 17123573


Yes, I think you have the right idea.

Though should that be spelled "Garmin und Söhne"
or "Garmin et Fils" ?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

